# Who do you take at #2?



## Vintage

Milicic or Anthony.


Milicic could be the post scorer you desperately need......Id personally go with him.


----------



## Lope31

I WANT CARMELO


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I WANT CARMELO


Carmelo even though I dont want anymore bigs going out West


----------



## Peja Vu

Carmelo


----------



## mrfrodo

We need Carmelo to score and almost as important REBOUND, We get killed on the glass, Imagine if we didn't have Ben


----------



## Petey

I rather see you guys pick up Anthony as well... as a Net fan.

-Petey


----------



## digital jello

You should get Darko.


----------



## drewson

> Originally posted by <b>mrfrodo</b>!
> We need Carmelo to score and almost as important REBOUND, We get killed on the glass, Imagine if we didn't have Ben


Why wouldn't Darko out rebound Anthony? He's like 7'0"


----------



## macro6

you guys really need a goto guy and melo can be that guy.


----------



## Im The One

Carmelo. They need a reliable scoring option and Carmelo will provide that.


----------



## Tactics

Pistons better take Melo, it will piss me off if they go with Darko, he's a risk and they are lucky to get this high of a pick and they need a go to guy, they really should go with Melo, even though one guy said they will go with Darko and play him at Center


----------



## R-Star

Mello. They wont get another lottery pick for a while I dont think. This team is a top east team, its not time for a project, they need a guy who can come in and contriubute. Who better than the frosh who won it all this year? Carmello is a great rebounder for the 3 spot and can score at ease. The pistons could be very scary next year.


----------



## MikeDC

So hard to say because no one has seen Darko play... 

Generally speaking though, everyone says he's 7' and can ball. You take good seven footers over good 6'7" footers.

Plus it's not like Uncle Cliff is going to be around forever. Prince looks like he could be adequate at the 3 so it'd be nice to have a guy you could complement Big Ben with.


----------



## Dutch

Darko..


----------



## Brian.

I have done a complete 180 yesterday I wanted melo but now I would prefer to have Darko.


----------



## DetBNyce

I have been saying for a while that I want Melo, but Darko has been moving up lately. Of course in his highlights they are only going to show good plays but he's 7'0 and it looks like he has inside and outside. Melo would be great too. We can't mess this one up it looks liek both will be good it's up to Dumars to take who he thinks will be better.


----------



## Lope31

Both will be amazing but we need a scorer. I will be thrilled with both but I would prefer Melo


----------



## froggyvk

Darko, no doubt. 

I could honestly see this as our team next year. I think Cliff and Corliss could be traded for an established SF. I won't want much for Cliff since he's the oldest player on the team by far (37 I think). Corliss could draw some interest from teams. Do you think a team like Atlanta could be tempted to trade Glenn "Big Dog" Robinson for Corliss and a first-round pick (possibly 2)?

Now THAT would be something...Stern could finally get what he wants: a dynasty in the East. Our youngest starter next year could be 29:

CE Ben Wallace (29)/Mehmet Okur (24)
PF Darko Milicic (17)/Mehmet Okur (24)
SF Trade/TayShaun Prince (23)
SG Richard Hamilton (24)/TayShaun Prince (23)
PG Chauncey Billups (25)/Chucky Atkins (29)

I think Darko could have a Dirk Nowitzski type impact only quicker (and plays defense). The different right now between Darko and Melo is that Darko is already playing against men and Melo is playing against college kids.


----------



## DocBakk

no doubt. I was really looking foward to Melo, but now with the options we have to trade for a sf along with the upside of Darko, I totally agree with you froggy.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> I could honestly see this as our team next year. I think Cliff and
> I think Darko could have a Dirk Nowitzski type impact only quicker (and plays defense). The different right now between Darko and Melo is that Darko is already playing against men and Melo is playing against college kids.


Once again I think its ridiculous to see you lessen Melo's accomplishments because Darko has played against men. SO WHAT. Melo has played against the highest established Div 1 talent and won the National championship. How can Darko's upside be that much greater than Carmelo's when hes only 18. Where do some get this Darko is going to be better blah blah from. You still have not seen him "consistently" to make statements like these


----------



## thegza

I'm pissed off the Pistons aren't gonna take Carmelo. I promised myself I'd root for the team my fave player goes to which is Melo and I might have to become a Nuggets fan. :upset:


----------



## Bad Bartons

*Detroit should take Carmelo*

Carmelo is a sure thing. 

He would fit in great in Detroit.

Also he is a WINNER!

Take Carmelo!!!!


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Once again I think its ridiculous to see you lessen Melo's accomplishments because Darko has played against men. SO WHAT. Melo has played against the highest established Div 1 talent and won the National championship. How can Darko's upside be that much greater than Carmelo's when hes only 18. Where do some get this Darko is going to be better blah blah from. You still have not seen him "consistently" to make statements like these


Darko at 17 has dominated against 30 year old veteran Europeans. Carmelo at 18 has played great. That's not it though. We take Darko because we're a horrible rebounding team and horrible offensive team. Aside from Ben, no one on the team even makes an effort to rebound. Aside from Rip and sometimes Chauncey, we've had no consistent scorers in the playoffs. Darko has a post-up game and can hit the outside shot. Besides, do we want Prince to think we have no confidence in him by drafting Melo? *No.* Darko will be the Pistons draft pick and I'm 99.8% on that.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> Darko at 17 has dominated against 30 year old veteran Europeans. Carmelo at 18 has played great. That's not it though. We take Darko because we're a horrible rebounding team and horrible offensive team. Aside from Ben, no one on the team even makes an effort to rebound. Aside from Rip and sometimes Chauncey, we've had no consistent scorers in the playoffs. Darko has a post-up game and can hit the outside shot. Besides, do we want Prince to think we have no confidence in him by drafting Melo? *No.* Darko will be the Pistons draft pick and I'm 99.8% on that.


So Carmelo avg 10 rbds means nothing. This is the thing you need to realize that a good percentage of the Euros over there arent as good as alot of the College players here. Just because they are playing professionally means nothing. That veteran stuff means nothing. Carmelo is more than a capable scorer and rebounder. Carmelo has a post up game and can hit the outside shot. The pistons need a SF so now Darko is going to be the SF. Either way it means less minutes for Prince. Hes nothing but a nice bench player anyway


----------



## mrfrodo

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!


I would be fine with Darko even though I would like Melo on one condition, he unbleaches his hair, It looks horrible:dead:


----------



## froggyvk

Wallace, Darko, Prince, RIP and Billups would be the starters next year if the lineups stay the same. Anthony--there's no way he'll get 10 rebounds a game in the NBA. Most of his rebounds are off missed layups that he puts back for tip-ins anyway. Darko is a more aggresive player and could put up the same point numbers than Melo in the NBA with more rebounds and blocks plus he sees the floor really well and he's not a selfish player.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Wallace, Darko, Prince, RIP and Billups would be the starters next year if the lineups stay the same. Anthony--there's no way he'll get 10 rebounds a game in the NBA. Most of his rebounds are off missed layups that he puts back for tip-ins anyway. Darko is a more aggresive player and could put up the same point numbers than Melo in the NBA with more rebounds and blocks plus he sees the floor really well and he's not a selfish player.


You are not answering my question. You know for fact that Anthony wont get 10 boards but Darko will??? How do you know Darko is a more agressive player. I dont about you but Carmelo is a very agressive player just because he doesnt yell and run down the court making faces makes him less aggresive??? Carmelo is alos far from selfish. How do you know all these things as fact??


----------



## Ducket

So basically none of us have seen Darko play. However I do trust the scouts. Darko is no Skita, someone who basically shot up the charts before the draft. This kid has been touted for a couple of years now. No major flaws have been detected in his game. He's got an NBA body now, as we can see, and that is generally the big problem facing Euros. I think it's safe to say that he will contribute quality minutes right away. Melo is also a great player. However, he is too undersized right now to control the paint the way he did in college. Even in college he struggled against teams with solid post defenders. Like a lot of college players, he will have to develop his perimeter game. Remember, Detroit doesn't just need scoring. They need an inside presence. They are a terrible rebounding team, and lack any post up scoring other than Nasty. Melo WILL NOT FILL THIS ROLE. If you listened to Dumars' words last night, he listed Melo as a potential pick with the phrase 'to be politically correct.' Darko apparently had an exceptional workout for him yesterday. Unless they make a deal, I have a hard time believing Darko's not their choice.


----------



## froggyvk

I can't tell you that Anthony won't get 10 rebounds a night but can you tell me that he will get 10 boards a night? No, you can't. Look man--Nobody has more potential than a young, versatile, 7 footer that can shoot and isn't uncoordinated.

Look at the Pistons main weaknesses:
- Offense
- Rebounding
- Low Post Presence

I mean, Carmelo could just as well fill the need for scoring, but being a 7 footer definitely helps in those last two categories. 

Milicic has drawn early comparisons to Dirk Nowitzski, Kevin Garnett. Carmelo Anothy has drawn early comparisons to Paul Pierce. I'm done trying to convince you about Darko. You obviously are confident Melo would be the better choice while I am confident that Darko is the better choice at #2...that's fine. I didn't say we can't disagree. 10 years down the line, we can look back and see who's the better player, but until then, I'm all about teh Darko.


----------



## Kelly Tripucka

Looking at this year's crop of Free Agents in one of the other threads, the PFs certainly look stronger than the SFs. If Detroit had a decent chance of signing Jermaine O'Neal, Elton Brand, or even Juwan Howard, then I would prefer that they pick Carmelo Anthony. Otherwise, it's hard to pass on a 7-footer with skills like Milicic--those kinda players don't exactly grow on trees.

Does anyone know how much cap room they have? Is making a run at a high-caliber power forward on the open market even an option?


----------



## froggyvk

Probably not, although the team is very cap friendly they have to re-sign Rip which will probably start at about $6 million a year for a long-term contract and a #2 pick usually gets about $3.5 million their first year increasing up to $5 million or so in their 5th year of a contract.

I see Cliffy at the end of our rotation next year if he's not traded, I see Corliss in the rotation but minutes decreasing and I think he'll be traded.

Starters:
Rip
Chauncey
Darko
Ben
Tayshaun

Reserves:
Memo
Corliss
Chucky
Cliff
Curry

They could maybe sign someone like Juwan Howard or Maggette at the MLE if they're willing to play for that.

That's a solid team and a really young team too.


----------



## MadFace

*Hey kelly*

Detroit doesn't have the cap room to get the max free agents like Oneal after they sign Rip and (maybe) Jon barry.They have the Mid Level exemption

Beez it's not just the Pistons/// Every place I have seen had darko over carmelo. Even Denver still wants Darko even tho they will get Carmelo and Love it. You can't coach height. A 7-footer with skills vs a 6-7. 6-8 guy with skills, you take the 7 footer because they are few and far between. That's why the West is better than the east right now becuse of the big people in that conference Actually the Pistons are in a great place
I understand why folks would want Melo he's a great player too. I am happy with either.
froggy I think a couple guys will get traded too. But for who. I think dumars will leafe the KG stuff alone for now at least...but who would we look at getting? realistically?


----------



## s00pers0nics

i could really careless who they get because both will be big improvements and i look forward to seeing them win it next year...


----------



## Ben1

Yeah, Pistons will benefit regardless of whether they pick Melo or Darko....


----------



## Lope31

I have come to the conclusion that I will love either player. Whether it is Darko or Melo I will be thrilled. It doesn't matter to me anymore. Does anybody know where I could watch Darko highlights?


----------



## bananas

both would be welcomed picks from my stand point. both can fill in the pistons needs; a potential superstar, a secondary/solid rebounder with ben, a go to scorer. now, if darko has all the skills and physical attributes that scouts claim he has then the pistons already have their pick set. like others have said, the pistons have the best international scouting so if ronzone and the other scouts think darko is the real deal then the pistons will most certainly choose milic come draft night. if darko fills up to his potential he would fill in all the facets that the team lacks (star player, go to guy, reliable post offense, and rebounding).

people forget that the pistons are still in a rebuilding process and made it to the ecf. they have progressed further the past two years from the year before and i expect them to make the finals by the end of darkos sophmore year.

they will not sign barry.. or shouldnt atleast imho, prince can take barrys minutes and currys starting minutes. while corliss backs him up at the three spot. okur and wallace will be the starting big men whith robinson and milic backing them up. rip and chauncey will ofcourse be the starting back court. with atkins backing billups up.

i was disgusted with the way the pistons went out in the the ecf, but the future is bright. i am disappointed yet at the same time very excited about the near future of this team. rip emerged as a big time player and imagine him with a reliable post player along with chauncey not having to carry the scoring load. add in when robinson comes off the books there are alot of prime free agents the pistons can lure and by then rip/chauncey/ben will be in their prime as well as okur/prince having progressed their game and darko will be a two year experienced player.

just as the pistons lost that night of the lottery it was clear they would not advance but i still had a smile on my face after learning that they got the second pick. i am proud of this team they have come along way from three years ago and will contend for the championship for the next 5-6 years.


----------



## thegza

Carmelo would fill in two of the needs that the Pistons need by being a go-to-guy and scoring and he is one heck of a rebounder. He would bring up another 10 rebs to your team and I honestly don't see the Pistons being stupid enough to pass on a go-to-guy who at worst will become a Paul Pierce type of player. 'Melo is not a project and can instantly come and give you 15+ ppg and 6+ rpg. He's going to be 23+ and 10 rebound per game player. Mark my words.


----------



## froggyvk

We've already covered this "10 rpg" thing on page 2 of the thread


----------



## LionsFan01

Either pick would be a great one but I think Melo can come in a make a bigger impact than Darko. Both will be superstars but I think Melo will have an easier time adjusting to the NBA. I say they should draft Melo and release JB so they can make a run at a good PF via free agency. If they can't sign one, they should try to trade for one using Corliss and Cliffy and maybe even Prince if they draft Melo.


----------



## bananas

the pistons cannot afford to sign an impact pf. however, they have shown interest in howard and can try to lure him for the exception. though afew championship caliber teams will be trying to get howard on their squad. so who knows, i am all for a sign and trade for howard, maybe for corliss since they are basically the same type of player - undersized post players, though howard is the better of the two overall.


----------



## Pistons04

You have to take Darko. You can't pass on 7'0 players that have as much athleticism as he does. Only kg and dirk are as athletic as darko. Melo has good athleticism too, even more, but for a sf he is nothing special. His speed isn't great. Melo also has been hidden in a stupid 2-3 zone all year, he can't play d. What is a faster t-mac gonna do to him? I'd rather have prince who can put in 10 and slow down t-mac, then melo who will get burnt for 40 everytime. Everyone must agree that the pistons can win a championship with Prince at the sf, but not with cliff or memo in the fornt court. Neither of them can rebound. 

Whoever keeps saying melo will average 10 boards a game is an idiot. The game is competely different, he'll be lucky to average 5. Darko fills everyhole we have. 

As someone stated earlier Rozone is the best euro scout in the league, and he feels this kid is the real deal. I've heard him say at halftime on the radio of one of the pistons game, say he is better then Lebron except he dosn't have the same hype. 

Melo's workethic also scares me, he doesn't seem to me like the kind of guy that will put in extra time to improve, just buy the way he talks. Darko ran an extra half our after the workout. He is commited to being an all-star. With his work ethic i don't think he'll let himself fail. 

I've heard many times on this board that melo is a sure thing. How? He was a good collage player, big deal. Many great collage players have failed in the NBA. I feel Darko is a less of a risk. He has played against better, yes better talent. If you talk to anyone involved with the NBA, they'll tell you the competition is better. Darko has been playing against men since he was 15, when he first entered the pros in europe. He is ready. Melo was playing against boys when he was 15, Darko was playing against men. men

This type of team-oriented player, thats 7'0(maybe still growing, Yao was 6'3 at Darko's age, now he's 6'6) and can move, dribble, and shoot like a guard only comes around a few times. It would be the Pistons biggest mistake in history to pass on him.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Pistons04</b>!
> You have to take Darko. You can't pass on 7'0 players that have as much athleticism as he does. Only kg and dirk are as athletic as darko. Melo has good athleticism too, even more, but for a sf he is nothing special. His speed isn't great. Melo also has been hidden in a stupid 2-3 zone all year, he can't play d. What is a faster t-mac gonna do to him? I'd rather have prince who can put in 10 and slow down t-mac, then melo who will get burnt for 40 everytime, *and whoever keeps saying melo will average 10 boards a game is an idiot.* The game is competely different, he'll be lucky to average 5. Darko fills everyhole we have. As someone stated earlier Rozone is the best euro scout in the league, and he feels this kid is the real deal. I've heard him say at halfyime of one of the pistons game on the radio say he is better then Lebron except he dosn't have the same hype.* Melo's workethic scares me also, he doesn't seem to me like the kind of guy that will put in extra time to impreove. I feel this way through the many interviews i've heard with him.* Darko ran an extra half our after the workout. He is commited to being an all-star. with his work ethic i don't think he'll let himself fail. This type of team-oriented player, thats 7'0 and can move, dribble, and shoot like a guard only comes around a few times. It would be the Pistons biggest mistake in history to pass on him.


I made that statement by saying its a possibility. Sawn Marion has avg close to 10 boards and its not that its impossible. I know for a fact I am not an idiot and I take that personally. This is what behooves me. You know Darko's work ethic and habits. You know Carmelo's work ethic and habits. You only make yourself look "not in the know" by posting statements where you have to base your opinion on interviews. Personally its illogical. I dont think its a given that any of these guys are gonna pan out, but if you base FACT from an interview I am not certain I would want you drafting for me.


----------



## Pistons04

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I made that statement by saying its a possibility. Sawn Marion has avg close to 10 boards and its not that its impossible. I know for a fact I am not an idiot and I take that personally. This is what behooves me. You know Darko's work ethic and habits. You know Carmelo's work ethic and habits. You only make yourself look "not in the know" by posting statements where you have to base your opinion on interviews. Personally its illogical. I dont think its a given that any of these guys are gonna pan out, but if you base FACT from an interview I am not certain I would want you drafting for me.


Are you saying you can't tell someones personality bye the way they talk? hmmmmm, I'm sure Joe D is gonna darft someone without interviewing them. So if your gm then you wouldn't waste time watching them in the media, where they might not put on a show like they would for a one-on-one interview. Thats what scared so many people away from Randy Moss, his actions and words through the media. The people that passed on him or probabley happy they did now. But if we went on your darfting philosophy(just talent) then he would have been picked first. I don't think i would want you drafting for my team, it'd be worse then the Blazers.


----------



## LionsFan01

It wouldn't be stupid for the Pistons to take either player. They could take Melo and play Memo at center or they could take Darko and play Prince at SF.


----------



## Spell Checker

It seems to me alot of the Pistons fans have hopped on the Darko bandwagon when at first it seemed that Carmelo was the man at #2 until Joe Dumars said he would select Darko. I have a question for all of you "Scouts". If Darko is only avg 9pts and 4rbds against men as so many of you point out. What makes you think that he will come over and score more than that. The European game of basketball is a hell of alot slower than the NBA, so this must mean that if he comes over and scores more that the Euroleague is better than the NBA?


----------



## jvanbusk

I'll admit that I have jumped on the Darko bandwagon. For the last few months, I have been praying that we would get Carmelo Anthony. Over the last few days, I don't know what it is, but I think Darko could be a special player. Don't get me wrong though, I think players will one day be great. Right now, I have to go with Darko.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> It seems to me alot of the Pistons fans have hopped on the Darko bandwagon when at first it seemed that Carmelo was the man at #2 until Joe Dumars said he would select Darko. I have a question for all of you "Scouts". If Darko is only avg 9pts and 4rbds against men as so many of you point out. What makes you think that he will come over and score more than that. The European game of basketball is a hell of alot slower than the NBA, so this must mean that if he comes over and scores more that the Euroleague is better than the NBA?


Well first off I don't know where you get your statistics from because according to ESPN  he averages 13 pts and 8 rebs per game on 59% shooting. Remember that the european game is shorter and he is only 17 years old. Yes I was high on us drafting melo but after what I have read on darko we have to draft him.


----------



## Spell Checker

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> Well first off I don't know where you get your statistics from because according to ESPN  he averages 13 pts and 8 rebs per game on 59% shooting. Remember that the european game is shorter and he is only 17 years old. Yes I was high on us drafting melo but after what I have read on darko we have to draft him.


No one still has answered my question even though those stats are wrong. So what you have read is why you take Darko???


----------



## Marcus13

I say Carmelo-cuz they need a SF and Carmelo is gonna play that spot better than Millicic


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> No one still has answered my question even though those stats are wrong. So what you have read is why you take Darko???


Absolutely I read that his workout in front of the pistons just knocked Joe D's socks off.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> No one still has answered my question even though those stats are wrong. So what you have read is why you take Darko???


What else can you go by except for what you read and a few brief highlight reels? Am I missing something?

We should take Carmelo simply because we've been able to watch him play at Syracuse?


----------



## Spell Checker

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> What else can you go by except for what you read and a few brief highlight reels? Am I missing something?
> 
> We should take Carmelo simply because we've been able to watch him play at Syracuse?


You have solidified my point. I just dont understand how fans can change there opinion and take an unknown as if its set in stone. I have read that Darko and Lebron's upsides are higher. My question is why do you think that. I remember someone posting the age of all 3 of these guys. Lebron 18, Carmelo 18, Darko 17 going on 18. Its like you guys act like Carmelo has already gotten as good as hes gonna get and you dont peak at 18. Yes you should take him because you have seen what he can do and he can only get leaps and bounds better. I can even go as far to say is his basketball IQ is higher than both Lebron and Darko. Jvanbusk you not to long ago were singing the praises of Carmelo now Darko's better


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> You have solidified my point. I just dont understand how fans can change there opinion and take an unknown as if its set in stone. I have read that Darko and Lebron's upsides are higher. My question is why do you think that. I remember someone posting the age of all 3 of these guys. Lebron 18, Carmelo 18, Darko 17 going on 18. Its like you guys act like Carmelo has already gotten as good as hes gonna get and you dont peak at 18. Yes you should take him because you have seen what he can do and he can only get leaps and bounds better. I can even go as far to say is his basketball IQ is higher than both Lebron and Darko. Jvanbusk you not to long ago were singing the praises of Carmelo now Darko's better


Yes, what I have read in the last few days about Darko, I really have liked. I'm not one of the ones that thinks Carmelo has peaked or anything near it. I think he's going to be a great player. But, again, with what I have read in the last few days I really like what Darko can bring to the table. I don't see what's so wrong about that.


----------



## froggyvk

Tayshaun at SF seems like a better option to start than Cliff at C to me! Rebounding is our biggest need...suppose we had Darko in the Nets series, would Martin have been as dominant as he was? Probably not. The only guy hustling to get a rebound was Wallace, we need someone else to get rebounds. Carmelo will NOT be the "dominant" rebounder he was in college...Besides, every draft has the 6'9" SF but rarely do you ever see 7'2" big men with the potential Darko has.

Great article by Mitch Albom in the Detroit Free Press today, who, IMO is the best sports writer in Michigan.

The Pistons 10 Commandments:


> 5. LET THERE BE DARKO. Stop talking Carmelo Anthony. Every year there is a Carmelo Anthony, a small forward out of college with NBA skills. So what? How often does a 7-foot-something kid come along who already has played a couple of years of pro ball, has a muscular frame and knows how to shoot and post up? By drafting Serbia's Darko Milicic with the (thank you, Ping-Pong balls) No. 2 pick, the Pistons can change their entire offense. Ben Wallace can become a real power forward. The Pistons can play an inside-outside game, which would make their three-point shooters more potent. If Darko can become what people are expecting, this is a no-brain move. And so is . . .


BTW, it's not like I didn't know about Darko before the lottery. Two MONTHS before the lottery my friends and I were talking that it would be great if we landed the #2 pick and could get Darko. After the lottery at the school it seemed like everyone was talking Darko, and I was like "Did you even hear of the guy before yesterday?" I've read many articles on Darko, most of which came out before the lotto show...and all of which had nothing bad to say. 

As a rebuilding team, which I feel the Pistons still are, Darko would be a better option to replace the 36-year old Cliffy than Melo would be to replace the 22-year old Prince. I don't want Tayshaun coming off the bench, where I feel the one between Memo/Darko that doesn't start will benefit coming off the bench.


----------



## froggyvk

http://www.freep.com/sports/albom/mitch27_20030527.htm


----------



## MadFace

*Actually*

I had heard about him last year when the nelsons got in trouble for getting a private workout with him. remember the Pistons have the former Dallas Mavericks international scout who found Dirk and got Okur for us. I am sure that they workout wasn't the only thing that Joe D is going on. also Why do I keep seeing the Nuggets Gm and Owner mentioned being Each of Darko's workouts? I also think now that the Pistons will get Darko to Auburn Hills and have Ben Wallace and Uncle Cliffy test him out before the draft too as they will Melo. 

I have said Darko from jump, becuase there are so few teams with skilled 7 footers..and those teams are usually the main ones contening for rings. so you want to take a chance But like I keep saying I would be happy with Melo too None of us truly know. One of them could tear a knee up tommorrow. ..or break an ankle:uhoh:


----------



## MadFace

*oops*

sorry for the typos
hey did anybody hear about the workout Darko had today?


----------



## Spell Checker

*Re: oops*

I am wondering why nobody has bothered responding to my post except one poster. Its a simple question and should be able to be answered.


----------



## MadFace

*about scoring in the Euroleague and darko's scoring*

Have you ever had someone in the NCAA score more points in The NBA? I have more than I would throw out the name Micheal Jordan. I hear it now "you are saying Darko is like Jordan" So I will use a Big man atrick Ewing. he was not a scorer at Georgetown but became one it the pros. Actually Mourning was the same way.


----------



## JustinSane

Spell Checker, do you believe Abraham Lincoln was a U.S. president? After all, you've never seen him. You've only read about him I'd guess. Or if you've heard about him, you heard from people who read about him. Or do you trust what you've read? Most Pistons fans have got a level of trust in Joe Dumars judgement. Evidently others around the league do as well, evidenced by his executive of the year award. If he is sold on Darko, that's good enough for quite a few Pistons fans, myself included. Yes, I've seen Carmelo play well, but I'm no professional talent evaluater. Dumars is. So is Rozone. I'll take their word for. Both clearly think highly of Darko unless there is some incredibly dishonest and inaccurate reporting from respected news sources. Good enough. Go Darko!


----------



## KillaCross11

Darko will be the #2 pick in the draft and it will be a smart one. I don't kno for some reason i dont think Carmelo will make such a big impact that Darko can... but thats just me.


----------



## digital jello

With Brown coaching, I would not be surprised if the # 2 gets traded for a good vet.


----------



## Lope31

It would seriously piss me off if we got our pick traded. Unless somehow we could get Kobe, Tmac or KG


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Kobe


Won't happen.



> TMac


Nope.



> KG


Yeah, right.


What I'm saying is that they would trade the pick for a second-tier player, not a top tier guy like the ones you listed. I'm thinking more on the level of Steve Francis, Allan Houston, Antwan Jamison (this isn't meant to be a "rank" thread, I'm just putting what I think), with Jamison being more realistic than the other two. But what do I know?


----------



## DetBNyce

With Joe D. on board the only way that pick will get traded is if the name of that good vet is named Kobe, Garnett, or Duncan.


----------



## B Rabbit aka PL101

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> With Brown coaching, I would not be surprised if the # 2 gets traded for a good vet.


That'd be ridiculous. Darko is the obvious choice and he should definitely be taken.

Let's talk about Dirk.. Widely considered the 5th or 6th best offensive player in the game (behind Garnett, Kobe, Duncan, TMac, and possibly Pierce). If Darko has the offensive potential of Dirk, he could easily be a top 5 scorer in the game. And the kid can actually play good defense. So where does that potentially put him? If the kid pans out, he should be a top 5 player overall in the NBA in 3 years, behind Duncan, Garnett, TMac, and Kobe. Unless we get one of these players for Darko, which other than Garnett is COMPLETELY impossible, we should not trade the number 1 pick.

And if Darko struggles in his first year, even his first two years because of his age, don't worry. Look at Dirk's rookie numbers..

20 Minutes, 3.5 Reb, 1.0 Ast, .6 STL, .6 BLK, and 8.2 PPG... pretty NOT good if you ask me.

Darko will be a star


----------



## DetBNyce

After reading another ESPN insider article it is very cleart to me that they are going to take Darko. Arnie Kander already has him on a workout plan that he says should get Darko into NBA shape by the time summer league comes around. Other things said in the article that caught my eye was that he can supposedly dribble with both hands with ease and Dumars couldn't tell if he was left or right handed because he used both so well on his jump hooks. Will Robinson our scout also said that Darko will own the game one day and the only thing that can stop Darko from doing that is a woman.


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!


he looks retarded, wtf is with that hair

i think they should draft Milicic


----------



## MadFace

*How about Sheed and a Really good Bong?*

Okay I will stop. I don't think that Dumars is going to trade away Darko. Everything I have read about the subject points to keeping the Pick. But in light of very recent events.. hell that doesn't meant Jack


----------

